# Cool Fantasy Art



## Philip Overby (Oct 8, 2011)

Curious about some good fantasy artists out there.  I've always loved Frank Frazetta, who did the classic Conan and Death-Dealer art.  I'm also a fan of Larry Elmore's old Dragonlance art (the fans of Elmore know what I'm talking about) and Brom's Dark Sun art.  I'm also a fan of H.R. Giger, who does awesome sci-fi/horror art (probably best known for designing the aliens from "Alien").  Also Junji Ito who does some pretty amazing horror manga such as "Gyo" and "Izumaki."  Creepy, weird stuff.

So if anyone has any recommendations, I'm interested in any direction you could give me.  Sometimes I just want cool stuff to look at, which sometimes helps with inspiration.  I'm open to anything really.  Thanks!


----------



## Leuco (Oct 8, 2011)

I've got some Larry Elmore prints in my home office. I think his covers are what inspired me to start reading those old TSR books.


----------



## julienlegault (Oct 8, 2011)

I found a new favourite blog about 2 months ago. It's called "Women Fighters in Reasonable Armour" and features beautiful works from the fantasy vein, but without chain-mail bikinis. Some of the artists and work is remarkable, and it really helps to inspire me from time to time. It at least keeps my head in a fantasy-themed space.


----------



## Black Dragon (Oct 8, 2011)

My friend Peter Mullen is a first-rate fantasy artist.  Lately he's been working on cover art for RPG projects.  You can find some of his work here:

[The Cave: Art Gallery]


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 8, 2011)

A guy I'm a fan of is Eric de Mander.  I found him through a Wheel of Time fan art.  The piece labeled Five is currently my Desktop background.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 8, 2011)

Larry Elmore is a fantastic artist - and a heck of a nice guy. I had a couple dozen prints of his during my first marriage. Had to pick one up every time we saw him. I like:

Michael Whelan, who is amazing
Carl Lundgren
Chris Achilleos
H. R. Giger
BorisVallejo and Julie Bell (because how can you think of them as separate people?)
Luis Royo
Rowena Morrill
Keith Parkinson
William Li


----------



## Jabrosky (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a friend on DeviantArt who is perhaps my favorite artist on there. Her page can be accessed here. She mostly does fantasy characters, especially those with an African cultural background, but sometimes she does wild animals as well.


----------



## Lawfire (Jul 31, 2012)

I have always liked, Jeff Easley. Elmore's work is better, but Easley has some very nice stuff.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 31, 2012)

When it comes to RPG-related art, Matt Wilson is one of the best out there:

MattWilsonArt.com


----------



## Ankari (Jul 31, 2012)

When I first started my project I stumbled upon Kerem Beyit.  I asked him how much he charges for character drawings......$6,000.   Anyway, his art is amazing.  Check out his deviantART site.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 1, 2012)

*Fantasy Street Fighter*







by GENZOMAN


Be sure to click the artist's DA name so you can check out his other fantasy art. This guy is good!


----------



## Chime85 (Aug 2, 2012)

Unfortunately the site did not say who it was by

x


----------



## Taro (Aug 2, 2012)

kinda cool for mermaids lol


----------



## cris2507 (Aug 9, 2012)

I really enjoy the work of Ted Nasmith

Ted Nasmith - Tolkien Illustrator and Architectural Renderer


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 17, 2012)

My favorite artist Ironshod on Deviantart
or Anne Stokes in the real world.
Ironshod on deviantART

http://www.annestokes.com/

Interesting,
Just found out she authorizes any tattoo artists to so her work.
I have been thinking about getting a tattoo but couldn't find something I'd want 
on my body for the rest of my life.


----------



## Ankari (Aug 17, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> My favorite artist Ironshod on Deviantart
> or Anne Stokes in the real world.
> Ironshod on deviantART
> 
> ...



You made me like her.


----------



## Wanara009 (Nov 13, 2012)

Something I find when I did my routine "Gatotkaca" search on deviantart. Its a Fanart of Gatotkaca as drawn by Is Yuniarto, an Indonesian comic artist


----------



## Ghost (Nov 13, 2012)

Chime85 said:


> Unfortunately the site did not say who it was by



Doing a search by image on Google reveals one Annie Leibovitz. She did a series called Disney Dream Portraits.


----------



## MereIllusion (Nov 14, 2012)

One of my favorite fantasy artists is a Russian deviantart user whose name I don't know, but goes by the username SnowSkadi: SnowSkadi on deviantART
Their fantasy landscapes are nice writing inspiration.


----------



## Gurkhal (Nov 21, 2012)

For me little can stand against the Shadowscape when it comes to making beautiful illustrations of magical things.

Stephanie Pui-Mun Law - Shadowscapes


----------



## Wanara009 (Dec 5, 2012)

by Redvarg

Just... inspiring.


----------



## Wanara009 (Dec 6, 2012)

Another one by Redvarg.


----------



## Wanara009 (Dec 21, 2012)

Continuing on my quest of finding the most ludicrous mount/attack animals conceivable:





by Hndrnt26





by Lifesucksopay


----------



## Nihal (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm crazy about concept art in general! I can point a bunch of artists whom works I closely watch.


*Andreas Rocha - andreasrocha's deviantART gallery*







*Feng Zhu - Feng Zhu Design*







*Anthony Scott Waters - Fyreant's deviantART Gallery*







*Lane Brown - Wildweasel339's deviantART Gallery*









And more...! I'm not even writing all the ones I love.
Noah Bradley - noahbradley's deviantART gallery
Fcp - cellar-fcp's deviantART gallery (NSFW)
Andre de Freitas  - raqsonu's deviantART gallery
Mike Azevedo - PkLklMike's deviantART Gallery
Marc Brunet - Bluefley's deviantART Gallery (Soft NSFW)


----------

